# Hummer HT3



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

deos anyone know if this would make a good plow truck. and if so what do u think is the biggest plow u can put on it?








sorry for the typo its H3T


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

g-landscaping;678980 said:


> deos anyone know if this would make a good plow truck. and if so what do u think is the biggest plow u can put on it?
> View attachment 47797
> 
> 
> sorry for the typo its H3T


It's a Colorado, if you don't already know.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

Please don't.


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

its not a colorado.....


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

colorado chassis.
i would say no larger than a 7'6. Its only got a gvwr of 6100 and a curb weight of 5069. It is a very light duty vehicle.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

g-landscaping;678985 said:


> its not a colorado.....


Ha Ha Hummer guy with Napoleon syndrome. Did you get that one with the big 5 cylinder?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

g-landscaping;678985 said:


> its not a colorado.....


All the plows that fit a Colorado will fit the Hummer H3 because they are the same.


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

how do u figure?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

g-landscaping;678997 said:


> how do u figure?


because its built off the same fram has a chevy colorado, thats how.. that means that you can only run light duty plows on it.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

You do know all Hummer H2 and H3s are just Chevy pickups frames and suspensions, right?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

From wikipedia:

"GMT 355
Main article: GMT355
The GMT 355 is the redesigned S/T compact pickup truck design and the successor to the GMT 325 series. GMT 355s are built in Shreveport, Louisiana and Rayong, Thailand. GMT 355 uses an A-arm independent suspension in front and live axle with leaf springs in the rear. The Atlas straight-4 and straight-5 engines are widely used, with a V8 rumored in the future. A 4-speed automatic and 5-speed manual transmission are also specified.

The GMT 355 platform was actually a joint-venture with Isuzu, though most of the design was done by Isuzu. Part of the agreement was that GM had to sell it first in the U.S., to be sold legally as an Isuzu. Despite its close numbering to the GMT 360 (also part of the S/T family) series, the two programs share nothing.

The GMT 345 is the derivative of this platform as used on the Hummer H3.

GMT 345 Applications:

Hummer H3 
GMT 355 Applications:

Chevrolet Colorado 
GMC Canyon 
Holden Rodeo 
Isuzu D-Max (Isuzu i-Series) "

Although not noted above, the H3T is on the GMT-745, a modified GMT-355 platform, making it literally the same thing as the H3/Colorado/Canyon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummer_H3T


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice find Newdude


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

i did not know that at all thanks for the info


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

06HD BOSS;679029 said:


> Nice find Newdude


Thank you, haha


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

The "Alpha" version is availiable with the 5.3 V-8, but the rest of the truck is still too light duty for any serious work. I'm assuming the V-8 versions are running the same driveline as the Trailblazer SS. Too bad the 6.0 wasn't an option.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Gix1k4;679328 said:


> The "Alpha" version is availiable with the 5.3 V-8, but the rest of the truck is still too light duty for any serious work. I'm assuming the V-8 versions are running the same driveline as the Trailblazer SS. Too bad the 6.0 wasn't an option.


Confused on the driveline part I am...?


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I meant to say that I hope they put a stronger driveline in the trucks that come with the V-8. And as for the 6.0 comment...The TBSS's come with it, so I figured the Hummer guys would want the same "Bragging rights"


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

my question is = why is a will it fit and what do thay make for my h3 crap box doing in the pics only section.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice rig.The guys are right on about the guts of your gear.For most people it was the looks not the actual heavyness of the H-trucks that they went for.That said, there are lots of s-10s plowing snow out there.Get the plow that matches the truck,use it right and you'll have alot of fun clearing the white out of your path.good luck


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

I did not know that either


----------



## duramax03049 (Jan 30, 2008)

the colorados and canyons are coming with the 5.3. my buddy works at a chevy dealer and rode in a two wheel drive version he said its fast as ****. and with a cam change could keep up with most anything out there


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

gm wonders why their in trouble. they want you to spend 35 grand on a truck thats basicly u can haul a six pack of beers in. 

they use the cheapest thinest weakest parts/ junk


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i just priced mine its at 40000 with the v8, awesome LOOKING but becauase the brand is in jeopardy theyll lose sales imo.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe you could put somthing like a Fisher Homeseader, but don't plow comercialy with it JMO.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

your right about the hummers being pretty much a chevy truck. however, neither western or blizzard have mounts that fit the H2. i know this because we have 2 hummers with plows. one with a western wideout, and the other with a blizzard. both mounts had to be chopped and fabbed to work. these trucks push a ton of snow. not a bad idea that the wife's grocery getter can pay for itself.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Gix1k4;679532 said:


> I meant to say that I hope they put a stronger driveline in the trucks that come with the V-8. And as for the 6.0 comment...The TBSS's come with it, so I figured the Hummer guys would want the same "Bragging rights"


Oh, got ya. If I am not mistaken, the alpha uses the 4L60-E, which I belive is in the H2, so it should be very strong.


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

The H3 does *NOT* sit on the same frame as a Colorado! That's an old myth from people who don't understand much about car design/engineering.

Here are the *FACTS*:

The H3's frame only shares two cross members with the Colorado, everything else (other than a few brackets here and there) are unique to the H3 and H3T. The main frame rails are composed of three segments, the rear is the only portion that even remotely resembles the Colorado frame, and even that is modified. The center frame rail and front frame rail are unique to the H3. The H3 frame is boxed and overall is designed to take a lot more stress than the Colorado frame. You cannot compare the two, anyone who's seen the engineering data or compared the frames would know this.

As for the rest of the components, only 10% of the H3 is actually shared with the Colorado, and that is mainly the drivetrain and some brackets here and there. Only 20% of the H3 is actually off the shelf GM parts bin, the rest is unique to the H3.

A lot of work went into the design of the H3, lets give respect where it's due and not spread incorrect info, k guys?


----------



## bucko (Dec 21, 2008)

i under stand that people have ther own apinoin but if it a chevy truck chassis and drive line are u not best geting i higer spec chevry truck insted of paying more for that badge, also would u realy have that over a F-150?

looks like a city boys truck if you ask me


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

bucko;689945 said:


> i under stand that people have ther own apinoin but if it a chevy truck chassis and drive line are u not best geting i higer spec chevry truck insted of paying more for that badge, also would u realy have that over a F-150?
> 
> looks like a city boys truck if you ask me


Front and Rear Lockers, 4.56 gear ratio, the best approach and departure angles you'll find, and the ability to run 35" tires STOCK, and you want to compare all that to an F150?

The F150 is a street queen, has no use on the trail and is only good to tow with. It better have a plow up front, because that low bumper and Honda Civic approach angle would get it jammed quicker than the people he's trying to plow out.

I've been running my H3 through deep enough snow that no pickup would ever dare attempt (had a few *looking* at me running through 3-4 foot snow drifts the other day, not one DARED to join in on the fun)

Funny that I found this post on a Plowing forum, the plow that was hired to clean our parking lots was constantly getting stuck and forced to reverse in stuff that I was navigating with ease in my H3...

Ignorance isn't always bliss, and there's TONS of it in this thread. The H2 and H3 have run stock in Baja and won year after year after year, where are your stock pickups? The H2 and H3 are ready off the showroom floor to tackle the Rubicon trail and Moab, lets see your pickups do that...

payup


----------



## bucko (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry yeh they are good specs i just dont like humers and well i would rather have a 250SD but thats just me 

and if your on about baja trucks you eva seen a bowler nemasis now thers 1 hel of a nice truck shame about the price tag il try and find a pic


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

bucko;689949 said:


> sorry yeh they are good specs i just dont like humers and well i would rather have a 250SD but thats just me
> 
> and if your on about baja trucks you eva seen a bowler nemasis now thers 1 hel of a nice truck shame about the price tag il try and find a pic


Well, in the end they're all different trucks for different purposes. The H3 and H3T are great for what they were designed to do, tackle extreme offroad obstacles and still maintain good onroad behaviour. The H3T won FourWheeler's Pickup Truck of the year, and for good reason.

I've heard about the Bowler's, but those are hardly Stock Class trucks  Are they for sale to the public?

Sorry if I've come off like a maniac trying to prove a point, but I just read this thread and all the mis-information got the better of me :yow!:


----------



## bucko (Dec 21, 2008)

well yes and no you could place an order for 1 if you wanted and im shore its posable to get 1 imported to the US not shore how you would go about geting it on the road over here

i just think its realy funny how a small company from derbysire england is giveing the major motor companies a run for there mony in events like the paris to dacar rally

i whent school with the nethue of the guy who owns the compay and i absoluty love them neva got to drive 1 thow


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

4x4North;689947 said:


> Front and Rear Lockers, 4.56 gear ratio, the best approach and departure angles you'll find, and the ability to run 35" tires STOCK, and you want to compare all that to an F150?
> 
> The F150 is a street queen, has no use on the trail and is only good to tow with. It better have a plow up front, because that low bumper and Honda Civic approach angle would get it jammed quicker than the people he's trying to plow out.
> 
> ...


It seems like you really like your Hwhatever you have and thats good but no one asked how good it is offroad. Lockers dont help with plowing and niether do 4.56 gears. GL with your hummer, the military cant get rid of thiers fast enough and they have the real ones!


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

stroker79;689960 said:


> a 4wd F-150 is not that low, I plow with a few and they do great. They have a 7'6" plow and plow commercially. a 2wd F-150 is low but thats not an apples to apples comparison, F-150 and a hummer is 2 different classes of pickup. the H3 is what? a 1/16 ton?


The F150 is actually very low when you consider how horrible its angles are. Approach angle is listed at 22.2 to 24.3 degrees, the departure angle is listed at 18.8 to 21.6 degrees.
Compare those numbers to my H3's 53 degree approach angle and 42 degree departure...

Your tires are NOT touching any high mound of snow, period. Your bumper on the other hand, will, and cause you $2500 in damage. Like I said, thank god you've got a plow up front...

The H3T is a half ton pickup, HUMMER's site lists the weight of the vehicle with loaded fuel tank and passengers. Not bad for a truck that is first and foremost an offroader.



> You think Hummers are going to conquer the earth dont you? My tacoma would traverse the snow without issues as well. Its called LIGHTWEIGHT. Your right, I wouldnt take my Ford in 3-4 foot drifts, I would instead plow then away so homeowners with thier hummers and civics can safely travel the roadways
> So are you saying that your H3 will out plow my/other 3/4 ton truck with its awesome snow driving capabilities? Driving in snow and plowing snow are 2 very different things, you know that right?


Lightweight? The H3T weighs as much as a F150 Supercab 4x4.

HUMMER's don't need to be plowed out, we just drive through it. These past few days we've had blizzard after blizzard and if I depended on Plowing to get me where I needed to go, I'd still be waiting. To give you an image of where I drive daily, deep country farm land with 150 yards between the road and homes, all snow covered, not a single plow in sight.

Certainly, plowing snow and driving through it ARE two very different things. Your truck can JUST plow, and I'll just drive through it not having to wait for you to wake up or get out of the bar.



> You found it in a plowing forum because someone had a question about plowing with it and asked what we thought. just as if he wanted one to go 4 wheeling with, he would ask in a 4 wheeling forum


Trust me, I wouldn't have bothered if it had accurate information, but sadly it was full of uneducated guesses that have been portrayed as facts.

I just hate it when people don't bother to do some simple research yet continue to spread incorrect info.



> H2s are terrible, I have wheeled with plenty of them and they are always breaking parts. In fact, im sure you have seen it but I have a video of a H2 owner trying to climb a pretty simple rock trail and he snapped his tierod arm off! Hummers are NOT for hardcore wheeling like Rubicon and such. Rubicon has a name that simply implies that its all of the hardest trails in the world, when in reality they have some very easy trails as well, stuff that mosy stock pickups can do. same with moab. The H3 isnt a bad looking curb hopper, I do kinda like them but I would NEVER buy it to use mostly for offroad use. They can play in the sand and all but so can a WRX.


Don't lie, you haven't "wheeled" once with an H2 or in your life, it's evident by your ignorance on what makes a good offroad vehicle. You're the typical internet YouTube Wheeler who has seen the H2 popping a tie-rod video and think it's the end of the world.

Here you go kid, from years of offroad experience, from owning Jeeps to HUMMERs. TIE-RODS GO, on every offroader that is attempting anything worth attempting, from Jeeps, to Toyotas, tierods WILL pop. Yours would too, if you could ever figure how to get it into anything nasty.

Quite frankly, I could care less what a guy who owns two pickups would buy for an offroader, you wouldn't understand it. Things like angles, gearing, lockers just fly over your head. You probably think horsepower is important offroad 



> It seems like you really like your Hwhatever you have and thats good but no one asked how good it is offroad. Lockers dont help with plowing and niether do 4.56 gears. GL with your hummer, the military cant get rid of thiers fast enough and they have the real ones![/U]


Nobody asked how good they were offroad, they were just giving incorrect information to one of your forum members and incorrectly describing them. Don't lose track.

The military loves their Humvees, but since the enemy is using more and more powerful methods of attacks, the military needs to upgrade. They're all real, as real as your Ford is a Ford.

You should come over to some of our forums (lots of fun, and GM engineers are there too if you've got any really deep questions) and see just how hardcore HUMMER's are, from the Rubicon to Moab to other lesser known but just as challenging trails. We'll have TONS of fun with you! xysport

P.S. Since you seem to love to do "You Tube Wheeling" here's a great video from OCC, he broke his H2's reverse gear and lost it. Yeah... HUMMER's suck...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

well im not going to bother answering to all your replies but you come here, dont know anyone and are arrogant and rude. 

I havent been called a kid in a long time, thanks for bringing back the memories of being one, they were good times for sure, especially in my wheeling days.

Why dont you look in my sig and follow the link to my pics, you can see my old tacoma and a few of the pics I was able to salvage off my old computer. What is youtube wheeling? im guessing it is people like you that search for videos online of other people? I dont see the point in that, def not as fun.

I have seen a quite a few hummers try to wheel and i will tell you, its very amusing, def not made for hardcore off road. My little brother (still probably older than you) is in the military and drives those pos hummers all the time, they cant wait to get rid of them. they constantly break down and sometimes cant even get over curbs! thats a real story too, not some internet falicy. In fact, they keep shipping over real trucks outfitted for the military use on a regular basis. But as we all know, a HumV is much different that a hummer. The H3 is not a half ton truck, its at most a 1/4 ton. the H2, yes is bassed on a half ton platform. its just a tahoe with a hummer cab on it. FYI I dont own an F-150 either, see sig, its in english also. and your H3 is light weight, at only 5000 pounds, it is light weight, my truck weighs a ton and a half more (thats 3,000 #s so you dont need to look for a conversion calc). And none of the tacomas I wheeled with or mine ever broke a tierod, they build them strong. im not going to visit your forums, you came on here spouting your mouth, i could care less about hummers and thier most awesomeness curb hopping ablilities.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

stroker79;690327 said:


> well im not going to bother answering to all your replies but you come here, dont know anyone and are arrogant and rude.
> 
> I havent been called a kid in a long time, thanks for bringing back the memories of being one, they were good times for sure, especially in my wheeling days.
> 
> ...


I'm "arrogant and rude"? I come here stating facts in a thread full of people who are speaking straight out of their rear ends, and I'm being "rude"? How about you guys do research before mouthing off, that would certainly help the world go 'round.

As for what a YouTube wheeler is, it's precisely you, since every single knock at HUMMER's from you comes from an online video. You're a web-wheeler, in other terms.

A Tacoma will not compare to any HUMMER, period. Simple geometry will tell you all you need to know. The traction system in HUMMER's is above and beyond anything in your tacoma. If you haven't broken a tie-rod wheeling, then you weren't WHEELING. You were joy-riding. Show me a STOCK Tacoma doing Moab. Show me a STOCK CLASS Tacoma in Baja or other desert races? Where is it? I thought it was "built tough"? I know a few guys with some heavily modded Tacoma's, but they're just that, heavily modified, and need to be to go where a stock HUMMER goes.

You haven't seen ANY H2 or H3 wheeling, because you've never wheeled with them. Like I said, go to any of the many HUMMER forums and see what us owners are putting the vehicles through. Stop typing false messages here, and DO IT. Even better yet, GET OUT THERE WITH THEM! We're ALWAYS looking for more people to join our outings.

I could care less what your brother is moaning about, Humvees save lives and weren't designed for the crap they're putting them through nowadays. The extra weight from all the armor certainly doesn't help them, and you dare tell me they're having trouble mounting curbs? Oh lord, you're one arrogant and ignorant troll. I guess the soldiers that can thank their Humvees for their lives also write home how many times an overused and abused vehicle "breaks down"?

But, back on topic...


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife has an H3. It's a nice little ride. Yes it will go anywhere, it's great for what we use it for. It is nothing like a trailblazer, it is completely different! Hummers are beasts, they were made to take on anything and everything. I have seen some people plowing with H2's, I can halfway understand that, but not an H3. To me they are just too light. The H3t is a nice little truck, it would probably push a few driveways and very limited commercial, but in the long run your better off with a truck that was built to work. Keep the H3 for commuting, and for vacations and what not and drive the work truck to work. IMO


----------



## bucko (Dec 21, 2008)

come on lads yest just get along ah, after all you neva know whos help ur goning to need, or who may have that reaer part you need talked a way in the cornor of there shop

must admid thow my old land rover usta blow half shafts and it dorped the sfaft with 1st and revres on it and that was an amazeing forewheeeler and it normay showed up 1 or 2 new 4x4's not bad for a 40 year old truck

so just cuz something brakes dosnt mean its bad at what it dose


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

jadyejr;690356 said:


> My wife has an H3. It's a nice little ride. Yes it will go anywhere, it's great for what we use it for. It is nothing like a trailblazer, it is completely different! Hummers are beasts, they were made to take on anything and everything. I have seen some people plowing with H2's, I can halfway understand that, but not an H3. To me they are just too light. The H3t is a nice little truck, it would probably push a few driveways and very limited commercial, but in the long run your better off with a truck that was built to work. Keep the H3 for commuting, and for vacations and what not and drive the work truck to work. IMO


I agree, I don't think HUMMER's necessarily make good plows, but the H3 and H3T are hardly "light". They weigh as much as most full size trucks and are as large as some, but fall in the mid-size category.

You should put some 35" tires on that H3 of yours, it's a world of difference over factory. No need for a lift at all and you'll have a completely different beast.


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

bucko;690362 said:


> come on lads yest just get along ah, after all you neva know whos help ur goning to need, or who may have that reaer part you need talked a way in the cornor of there shop
> 
> must admid thow my old land rover usta blow half shafts and it dorped the sfaft with 1st and revres on it and that was an amazeing forewheeeler and it normay showed up 1 or 2 new 4x4's not bad for a 40 year old truck
> 
> so just cuz something brakes dosnt mean its bad at what it dose


That's what I'm talking about! Pop those components and replace 'em, that's wheeling 

Seriously tho, everything will give eventually if you push it hard enough. I love the old Defenders.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i love the ht3 a little overpriced but a cool aggressive stance to it, i also like the prototype power wagon. but id take an xtended cab jeep with an old power wagon bed on it that would make a nice rig there. oh yeah itd have to come with a hemi


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

4x4North;690449 said:


> I agree, I don't think HUMMER's necessarily make good plows, but the H3 and H3T are hardly "light". They weigh as much as most full size trucks and are as large as some, but fall in the mid-size category.
> 
> You should put some 35" tires on that H3 of yours, it's a world of difference over factory. No need for a lift at all and you'll have a completely different beast.


That would be the day! I would love to but it's my wifes toy! I'm actually thinking about buying an H2 again for myself run around in. I personally like the H2 a little more. That would be fun to put some meat on!



IPLOWSNO;690465 said:


> i love the ht3 a little overpriced but a cool aggressive stance to it, i also like the prototype power wagon. but id take an xtended cab jeep with an old power wagon bed on it that would make a nice rig there. oh yeah itd have to come with a hemi


I used to be huge on Jeeps, I loved Wranglers! I actually flipped the one below front over back. In order to keep it off the insurance I just had a buddy of mine straighten the frame and fix the body panels. After that I went ahead and threw on the hardtop and made her sweet! I think now the Jeeps just feel too small for me, I like the space of the full size tahoes and stuff, but love the H2 look. Something about an H2 the clearance lights and so massive that just gets me going! Plus its nice to tow my boat in a something comfortable!


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

jadyejr;690526 said:


> That would be the day! I would love to but it's my wifes toy! I'm actually thinking about buying an H2 again for myself run around in. I personally like the H2 a little more. That would be fun to put some meat on!
> 
> I used to be huge on Jeeps, I loved Wranglers! I actually flipped the one below front over back. In order to keep it off the insurance I just had a buddy of mine straighten the frame and fix the body panels. After that I went ahead and threw on the hardtop and made her sweet! I think now the Jeeps just feel too small for me, I like the space of the full size tahoes and stuff, but love the H2 look. Something about an H2 the clearance lights and so massive that just gets me going! Plus its nice to tow my boat in a something comfortable!


Yikes, how steep was the hill you were climbing? Moments like those make you wish for a 5 point buckle eh...

Go for the H2, you can't beat the prices on them nowadays, and you can run 37's with no lift. A guy who lives near me did that and it's a monster.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

I wasn't wheeling when it happend, I got ran off the road and flipped in a ditch at 50mph, No seatbelt, with a soft top. That was one scary roller coaster ride! The Jeep took it like a champ too though, just broke the track arm, and popped the sway bars. The top was demolished but just rigged the steering and limped it home. 

I've been going back and forth on the H2 for long enough I think. I need to just do it and get over it! We just need to get some more snow to pay those payments!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Bernie Lomax;679021 said:


> You do know all Hummer H2 and H3s are just Chevy pickups frames and suspensions, right?


Not true look at my signature. I have a plow and there ain't no Chevy mount that fit, it is custom!


----------



## frozenokiewi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Uhm yeah...GM had to...I guess*

In fact your "H3" is a Colorado chassis, its all colorado except the squared off body parts. Same chassis, same engine, same tranny same light duty frame. If you must put a plow on that flower dressed up as a truck, consider a Snow Dogg, They are light, don't rust and the manufacturer stands behind them. Please speak to your local plow dealer about the best plow and talk to your local GM service advisor as to the roots of your H3. its a colorado...nothing be ashamed of...except the price of the Hummer. 



g-landscaping;678985 said:


> its not a colorado.....


----------



## frozenokiewi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Call a body shop boys*

Same as a silverado and colorado...frame same except the front and aft mounts for the facia and bumpers. You have to get thet square crap bolted on there somehow so yeah the front and tial parts of the frames are different. Its a chevy truck!



mullis56;690666 said:


> Not true look at my signature. I have a plow and there ain't no Chevy mount that fit, it is custom!


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok you know what, I'm going to just not respond..... Your right it's just a colorado. Here's a cookie.


----------



## frozenokiewi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Contact Snow Dogg*

Hey glandscaping on the main page there is the thread for snowdogg talk to smoorman he is an engineer for snowdogg and helped me a bit with my plow. This company is awesome and have been building plows and parts for years. They are stainless steel, build like a commercial plow and are light. I put one on my suburban and it has held up great. Sorry about the H3 flower comment i just cannot stand that vehicle...this from a guy who drives a sofa with a snowplow on the front. Good Luck


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

4x4North;690350 said:


> I'm "arrogant and rude"? I come here stating facts in a thread full of people who are speaking straight out of their rear ends, and I'm being "rude"? How about you guys do research before mouthing off, that would certainly help the world go 'round.
> 
> As for what a YouTube wheeler is, it's precisely you, since every single knock at HUMMER's from you comes from an online video. You're a web-wheeler, in other terms.
> 
> ...


Seeing as your just a 4 wheeling internet troll im not going to respond anymore to you. You need to grow up and smell the coffe, your curb hoppers are fun little rec vehicles and nothing more. they are made for light off road but made to look serious. look at thier website, its all gravel roads and one pic of one on some little rocks. Thats what they designed them for, otherwise, they would be perched up on some massive rocks. A stock landrover can go much farther that your curb hopper. Anyways, im done responding, you are making personal attacks on me and that is un called for. Try air dropping your your H3 with the hooks on the front, oh wait, they are plastic, along with the plastic louvers to simulate a radiator there like a HumV. The hummers were designed for people that cant afford a $120,000 HumV. They were designed to look like them, not perform like them. If you are ever insterested, I actually founded the illinois chapter of TTORA. Since I have sold my tacoma i passed on the role to a good friend. His truck is the larger white one in the pics. I co lead the chapter from 1999 until 2005.

Later man


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

Frozen: Why in the world would you spread incorrect information? You're not only insulting all the engineers who worked very hard on the H3 project, but you're insulting yourself when someone like me, who knows better, shoves it in your face...

*No*, the H3 frame is not just a capped Colorado frame, the only parts directly shared are two cross members and some brackets.

Here are some direct engineering shots of the frame comparisons with descriptions.


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

Picture #2


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

Picture #3


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

Picture #4


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

Picture #5


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

Picture #6


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

stroker79;690776 said:


> Seeing as your just a 4 wheeling internet troll im not going to respond anymore to you. You need to grow up and smell the coffe, your curb hoppers are fun little rec vehicles and nothing more. they are made for light off road but made to look serious. look at thier website, its all gravel roads and one pic of one on some little rocks. Thats what they designed them for, otherwise, they would be perched up on some massive rocks. A stock landrover can go much farther that your curb hopper. Anyways, im done responding, you are making personal attacks on me and that is un called for. Try air dropping your your H3 with the hooks on the front, oh wait, they are plastic, along with the plastic louvers to simulate a radiator there like a HumV. The hummers were designed for people that cant afford a $120,000 HumV. They were designed to look like them, not perform like them. If you are ever insterested, I actually founded the illinois chapter of TTORA. Since I have sold my tacoma i passed on the role to a good friend. His truck is the larger white one in the pics. I co lead the chapter from 1999 until 2005.
> 
> Later man


Considering many H1/Humvee owners also own either an H2 or H3, I think you're over generalizing. It's amusing, but un-informed, as usual.

- Why don't you take your own advice and look online at what HUMMER owners are doing in terms of offroading. You're apparently not looking hard enough, or not at all.

- The only stock Land Rover that is good offroad is the Defender... the Range and Disco/LR3 and LR2 are horrible stock vehicles since they lack decent angles and clearance, and run very average tires that'll just slick up in mud. They simply don't compare to any HUMMER, period.

- There is no need to air-drop an H2 or H3, they're civilian vehicles. Show me another vehicle that has as robust D-rings as the H2 and H3... Here's another engineering fact from the H3, ONE of it's D-Rings/Recovery Shackles can support the full weight of the entire vehicle, so technically you could lift it by those if you really wanted to...

Sorry if you feel I've insulted you, just giving the facts in a sea of mis-information.


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

frozenokiewi;690692 said:


> In fact your "H3" is a Colorado chassis, its all colorado except the squared off body parts. Same chassis, same engine, same tranny same light duty frame. If you must put a plow on that flower dressed up as a truck, consider a Snow Dogg, They are light, don't rust and the manufacturer stands behind them. Please speak to your local plow dealer about the best plow and talk to your local GM service advisor as to the roots of your H3. its a colorado...nothing be ashamed of...except the price of the Hummer.


I know GM Service advisors who don't even know what oil to use. They're hardly a source of concrete information. I get my info directly from GM engineers, which I'll trust over some "service advisor" who's born to sell you unnecessary service work.

I've posted engineering photo's of the frame comparisons with descriptions of the differences. It's not a Colorado, and infact only uses 10% of parts with it. According to your logic, the Gallardo and Audi R8 are the same vehicle because they share parts...


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

This debate has ran its course


----------

